# Herpetology Qualifications?



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm seriously consider taking up a second degree or similar course in herpetology as there is only one known herp vet in this part of Northern Ireland. 

Now I'm not interested in studying Zoology and then specialising after three years, I would prefer to study herpetology seperately. No I cant find any dedicated degrees but there are some interesting Herpetology qualifications online to study at home. One I particularly like which is a diploma has 6 modules on each group eg. Chelonia, Snakes, Lizards etc, and it's estimated at a module a month. Now basically keep at least one of the species in 4 of the modules, so I have hands on experience everyday, the only ones I dont have are crocodillians (the baths not quite big enough...) and Newts, Salamanders and Caecillians which are grouped together (although hopefully I am soon to own a newt).

Really what I'm wondering is if anyone has done a qualification like this and as feedback on it, and if the gap in the market for a herp vet (or advisor for instance) would be a good job prospect? 

Any advice, experience or opinions are greatly appreciated.

All the best 

Sara


----------



## gw5458 (Jan 3, 2010)

As I understand it you must qualify and be registered as a general vet first before practicing as a specialist herp vet. Similar to human medicine where everyone gains a common basic qualification before training in specialised fields. Long course, very stiff competition for entry.

Loads of information about vet training here: http://www.rcvs.org.uk/Templates/Internal.asp?NodeID=89658


----------



## Alfonzo (Mar 7, 2008)

As far as I'm aware the online qualifications you see are really not worth the paper they are written on. I spent ages trawling through internet junk looking for a herp qualification to study for but eventually decided to do it properly and study for a degree at uni. This still isn't herp focussed but at least I know it will be worth having.

To be honest, you would be better off reading this Herpetology: An Introductory Biology of Amphibians and Reptiles: Amazon.co.uk: Laurie J. Vitt, Janalee P. Caldwell: Books from cover to cover than wasting your money on an online course.


----------



## violawench (Oct 16, 2009)

Alfonzo said:


> As far as I'm aware the online qualifications you see are really not worth the paper they are written on. I spent ages trawling through internet junk looking for a herp qualification to study for but eventually decided to do it properly and study for a degree at uni. This still isn't herp focussed but at least I know it will be worth having.
> 
> To be honest, you would be better off reading this Herpetology: An Introductory Biology of Amphibians and Reptiles: Amazon.co.uk: Laurie J. Vitt, Janalee P. Caldwell: Books from cover to cover than wasting your money on an online course.



Thanks, will have a look at that one. I also agree it probably will be similar but having the actual document to prove the qualification is worth the money if I wanted to be a consultant for instance and to prove I actually know what I'm taking about lol


----------

